# Female swordtail being aggressive....



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

So about two weeks ago I got 4 pineapple swordtails, 1 male and 3 females. One of the females is bigger than the other two. Its stomach is sticking out pretty far and if I look at the back of the stomach area, there is a red/orange clump. (Pregnant?) It is aggressive towards the females and even the male. I ordered a water test kit cause I think there are some other problems that may be stressing them out. Anyways, is this normal? It also looks like it is nipping not just chasing.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

swordtails are tough and some chasing nipping is to be accepted.It's not expected but does happen.She could be chasing off the others because she is pregnant and wants the others to keep away from her.Males are usually the worst,but the girls join in if they choose.As long as she doesn't target just one it is within reason,but if she really causes issue with one she should be seperated.They'll probably work things out and the others with start to steer clear of her if they feel threatened.But watch her so she doesn't truely abuse any of the others.


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

Okay. Thanks for the input. She isn't targeting just one so I guess I'll just have to get used to a little abuse haha.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

I've noticed with my pregnant swordtails that they become irritated and grouchy before giving birth (go figure.... So do I... Ha!) so expect babies in the next few days. After birth mine have returned to a more peaceful existance, while dominant, not quite so angry. Enjoy the babies!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

my females are the same way.mine seems to be worse the last week before thay give birth.


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah I'm like 85% sure she is prego. She is big and I can see a orangish area towards the back of her stomach. Now time to study up on that haha.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Floating plants(even fake/although live{anacharis,hornwort}are better) will provide shelter for the fry and they will instinctively go into the floating plants.They will feed on "stuff" in live plants,but crumbled(between your fingers till like powder) will do fine and should be used anyways.
I use HBH baby bites(a very fine powder) for my fry with baby brine shrimp(frozen) and crumbled flake.In the fish world sword fry are fairly large and easy to feed.Keeping the adults"well fed" will help to keep them from eating the fry.
Good luck!


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

I had two swordtails who got on fine for a year or so and as they grew one got really quite nasty to the other. I don't think it's unheard of but it's not common in livebearers.


----------



## Angel123 (Feb 14, 2017)

I have 3 guppies (I think they are males)and a have 3 swordtails 1 male and 2 female. My male guppy has been chasing here for two days straight and now he stopped chasing here and now she is pretty round. Is she pregnant?


----------

